# Snowchains?



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi , first visit to Alps !!

Going Sunday !!  

Will we need Snowchains at this time of year ?

If we do can we buy them over there , or do I need to get some today ?

Really looking forward to the trip , but it is all new to us going Skiing from the motorhome so expecting a steep learning curve !

Regards

Jenks


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Jenks, you can certainly buy chains over there & cheaper than here, try the supermarkets near the resorts. It may be worth while trying to get on a web site covering the part of the Alps your interested in for local road conditions.
Alex.


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

linal said:


> Hi Jenks, you can certainly buy chains over there & cheaper than here, try the supermarkets near the resorts. It may be worth while trying to get on a web site covering the part of the Alps your interested in for local road conditions.
> Alex.


 Cheers for that , we are heading for Les Gets, for the first few days 
then will see what happens ?

Regards

Jenks


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Snowchains.*

Hi Jenks,

I would definitely be prepared for the worst and go armed with snowchains before you get to the Alps.

A couple of years ago a large chunk of the mountain section on one of the stages of The Tour De France was re-routed due to significant snow that fell and *and that was in the middle of July.*

With the way the weather has been performing in recent year's it's sods law that the snow that they didn't get at Christmas will fall as you drive there.

Just my opinion but better a small cost now in the investment of snowchains rather than a more costly outcome later.

Regards.

Ashers.


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Snowchains.*



Ashers said:


> Hi Jenks,
> 
> I would definitely be prepared for the worst and go armed with snowchains before you get to the Alps.
> 
> ...


 Yep agree , just tried to buy some , but can't get delivered for Sunday !

Any advice on buying over there would be welcome , also the whens and where to use , going to the beach is now looking so much easier, having never Skied and havin a dodgy hip , fitting them may be a problem !

regards

JENKS


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Jenks good to speak to you last night try John? or Kate at RUD chains in whitstable Phone: +44 1227 276 611 Rud UK They will probably ship tonight for you if you ring them now - mine always come from there.

Rich


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

not sure what the laws are in the french alps but i know in parts of switzerland and italy it is compulsery to carry snow chains and you can get fined if you are found not too have any with you. hope you find some

hannah


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jenks

My advice would be to definitely take chains ! as prevoiusly posted it is mandatory in The Italian and Swiss Alps. I even had to use them in St Moritz last year to get out of the campsite !!

Not only that , useful in muddy sites in UK

mind you they weigh quite a lot, I presume that you are running 16 in wheels, so look under "commercial wheel" sizes

We are heading back to UK on 8 April from Italy through Switzerland and am fully expecting snow

Have fun!!

The Yeti


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*chains*

Hi Jenks,

In the winter season it is a legal requirement to carry chains above 700 meters.

Cheer Steve


----------

